# Lumiline lamps testing



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

Can someone verify for me how to test this Lumiline lamp. It made by GE
Can I just test for continuity from one end to the other.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

install it and check for light emitting from the housing.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

vinister said:


> install it and check for light emitting from the housing.


:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AllPhaser said:


> View attachment 24590
> 
> 
> Can someone verify for me how to test this Lumiline lamp. It made by GE
> ...


This may help you.


* Looking for an alternative for 60 watt lumiline light bulbs? *




http://lightingnews.blogspot.com/2010/01/looking-for-alternative-for-60-watt.html

60 watt lumiline light bulbs have become hard to get as GE has stopped making them and all national stocks are drying up. For many people, they were the solution to create a warm, incandescent color for many types of applications. Now with them being very scarce or gone completely, it might be a good time to look at some alternate ways to create this kind of light with an altogether new light fixture. Because some of these lumiline light fixtures go back many decades, they have been built into many types of applications that can be hard to retrofit. Instead, think about a new system which can work with your existing interiors. One great alternate are linestra light fixtures which have a pleasing incandescent glow like the old lumiline bulbs. These come in several lengths and wattages which would probably fit into many types of existing lumiline applications. They operate on 120 volt just like the old lumiline light, so it doesn't require any special change to make it work in your home or business. The reason these work so well as a replacement is that they are the same linear type of light, making the effect one that you're used to. Another way to accomplish a retrofit of an existing lumiline might be to use a linear LED light fixture. Although it doesn't have the exact same effect, it is a linear source and would work for many places where lights might not be as out front as a vanity light. This solution might be perfect for areas that are used for general lighting or for something that is more out of sight. All is not lost when it comes to making a right move towards replacing lumiline light fixture installations, there are alternatives from many different light sources.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

vinister said:


> install it and check for light emitting from the housing.


Now that's not funny right there. Ya it is....
I would if I had the fixture.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> This may help you.
> 
> Looking for an alternative for 60 watt lumiline light bulbs?
> 
> ...



I just need to see if the lamp is good before I list on eBay...when I check for continuity from end to end there is no continuity. I do not know if I'm checking this lamp the right way and was hoping someone here has dealt with the lamps.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AllPhaser said:


> I just need to see if the lamp is good before I list on eBay...when I check for continuity from end to end there is no continuity. I do not know if I'm checking this lamp the right way and was hoping someone here has dealt with the lamps.


It is an Incandescent lamp so continuity should be showing IMO.

You may be able to call GE and the could answer,I would hope anyhow,We all take these things for granted till they stop making them.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> It is an Incandescent lamp so continuity should be showing IMO.
> 
> You may be able to call GE and the could answer,I would hope anyhow,We all take these things for granted till they stop making them.


Well maybe that might be a good idea.. I'll give GE customer service a call I'll post the results for any curiosity out there.
Thanks all!
And yes it a incandescent lamp ..


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Ah, bulb says 120 volts. You don't have access to such voltage?

Power it up already.

Oh, be careful.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

go on ebay and buy a fixture that the bulb will fit in. have an electrician install the fixture at your house. then you can test them before putting them on ebay.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I never seed sech a varmit.:laughing:


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

AllPhaser said:


> View attachment 24590
> 
> 
> Can someone verify for me how to test this Lumiline lamp. It made by GE
> ...


I would check it with a reduced voltage. A 60 watt lamp in series.
You don't want to burn it too long, as you'll harden the filament and it won't survive the rough handling it will receive, when shipping it.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

AllPhaser said:


> View attachment 24590
> 
> 
> Can someone verify for me how to test this Lumiline lamp. It made by GE
> ...


YES ! 
As the lumiline lamp is an incandesant lamp,
So a simple condinuity test will tell you if it is ok or not.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Isn't that a low-pressure sodium lamp? The proper testing procedure for those is as follows: Take it and place it on a non-resilient surface, and apply acute, periodic pressure to the glass envelope with a metallic percussive instrument.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

I know that the lumiline lamps have a filiment, (incandesant)
The coating on the glass is just to difuse the light


.http://www.elightbulbs.com/library/general_electric_lumiline_light_bulbs.cfm


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

The available coatings are in white and clear. Clear speaks for itself and it's simply a transparent tube and the* incandescent filament *gives off a light that is very warm and inviting.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Basic Ohm's Law, when you only know the voltage and power, R = E2/P

So the resistance should be (120 x 120) / 40 = 360 ohms, or thererabout.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Basic Ohm's Law, when you only know the voltage and power, R = E2/P
> 
> So the resistance should be (120 x 120) / 40 = 360 ohms, or thererabout.


Might not be exact when cold !
360 ohms when hot.


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

AllPhaser said:


> Can someone verify for me how to test this Lumiline lamp. It made by GE
> Can I just test for continuity from one end to the other.
> Thanks for your help.


So your saying i should get about 400 ohms with my test leads at each end of the lamp?


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

400 ohms would be close enough !
Its hard to say what the resistance would be when it is cold,
there are many variables.
But yes !
you should be able to read a resistance thru any incandesant lamp.
So a test with a ohm meter will tell !


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Cripes, the OP took 5 MONTHS to answer back on this thread.....gotta be some kind of record for attention span disorder....:laughing:


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

mxslick said:


> Cripes, the OP took 5 MONTHS to answer back on this thread.....gotta be some kind of record for attention span disorder....:laughing:


No.. Just came across more that needed tested. It's called "looking back in your notes" if you will


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

dmxtothemax said:


> 400 ohms would be close enough !
> Its hard to say what the resistance would be when it is cold,
> there are many variables.
> But yes !
> ...


Thank You


----------



## adamc (Sep 27, 2013)

I forgot about those...
my parents house is 1950's vintage... they have them, and a large box of replacements.
they were mainly for decoration lighting/mood lights

hmmmmmmmmm

sounds like a retrofit & ebay time


----------



## AllPhaser (Jul 20, 2012)

adamc said:


> I forgot about those...
> my parents house is 1950's vintage... they have them, and a large box of replacements.
> they were mainly for decoration lighting/mood lights
> 
> ...


Listed two of the 40 watt lamps, both sold for 37.00 each within 36 hours. wish I had more.


----------

